# Chocolate and Coffee?



## aguynamedrobert (May 8, 2007)

Hello All,
I have paired chocolate with a couple of things but they ended up being just a lot of hype and didn't work well together....what are your opinions on Coffee and Chocolate going together.  They seem like a match made in heaven but I would love to hear some opinions from some coffee lovers.

I also do not know very much about the coffee growing and then post harvest production techniques...I would love to get a run down from anyone who had a knowledge of that...

Have a great day,
Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## lulu (May 8, 2007)

I used to really hate chocolate coffe combos, and then, when I joined a tasting club realsie I just hated ceap chocolate coffee mixtures! They are often my favourite now.....and I love chocolate dipped coffee beans too.

although I've just realised I have not had any chocolates for almost five months ....wow, I need to rectify that!


----------



## college_cook (May 8, 2007)

Chocolate and coffee are a match made in heaven.  There's this theory that food items that grow in similar climates or soils pair well together.  I don't know if this is always the case, but it certainly holds true for this combo.


----------



## Angie (May 8, 2007)

I love to eat M&Ms with coffee.  It is wonderful!


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2007)

Seems to me it would be a good combination.  My first thought was coffee ice cream with chunks of dark chocolate and nuts.

I've made a chocolate cake for years that has strong coffee as one of the ingredients.  It's probably the darkest, most moist chocolate cake I've ever had.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (May 8, 2007)

What do you think of drinking a cup of single origin coffee with a nice single origin dark chocolate bar? Think it would go well together? I need to do some experiments...

Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2007)

Sounds yummy especially if the chocolate is nice and smooth.


----------



## philso (May 8, 2007)

chocolate & coffee???

absolutely!!!





but don't forget the booze either!



rob,  maybe check out the third of my mousse recipes in my "3 mousses" post.  it's a small batch recipe.  the kahlua sweetens it up significantly, so keep the chocolate on the bitter side.  you could also use espresso instead of regular coffee, which i think would be better, but didn't have on hand when i put the recipe together.  you could also make the recipe more mellow by folding in some whipped cream at the end, as per most mousse recipes in the u.s.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 8, 2007)

It's called mocha(coffee & chocolate) I just got some of the Folgers Chocolate Truffle Coffee I put 2 scoops of coffee and 1 scoop of the chocolate in my Black and Decker single serve coffee maker it's really good with cream.My only issue is the chocolate coffee is made with fake chocolate flavoring.


----------



## Flightschool (May 9, 2007)

I use my chocolate sauce every morning in my coffee (hmmm I am drinking it now)......   I just started doing this in March when I came home from the Netherlands.


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 9, 2007)

We often add a spoonful of lindt cocoa in our cafe au lait.  Very, very nice.  Also sometimes use a drop of chocolate liqueur, also tres bien!


----------



## lulu (May 9, 2007)

aguynamedrobert said:
			
		

> What do you think of drinking a cup of single origin coffee with a nice single origin dark chocolate bar? Think it would go well together? I need to do some experiments...
> 
> Robert
> Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base



I do this, not with a whole bar, but with a single chocolate baton.  Its my accoasional luxury elevenses treat to have a good coffee and a good plain chocolate.  Esspresso in Italy is often served witha chocolate, a super quality choclate bar would be much better,IMO.


----------



## AllenOK (May 9, 2007)

I have a recipe for a Chocolate Pudding Cake, that's basically almost a large brownie that cooks in it's own fudge sauce.  You make the batter, pour sweetened coffee over it, and bake.

Mike Rowe, on _Dirty Jobs_, did a thing on Kona Coffee a year or so ago.  It gives a nice description of coffee production from growing/harvesting the beans, to a brewed cup.  Very interesting, and a Dirty Job!


----------

